# 36 weeks, nausea,backache and general stomach ache



## Ellie130891

I feel so awful this morning
started last night feeling sick like in the 1st trimester.
Ive got a huge phobia of being sick so im really stressing about this ladies
im crying constantly at the thought of being sick and my partner is away this weekend at a work course so im terrified il be sick alone.

ive been getting general stomach ache like period pain. lasts a minute or so and i have a few a day but its gradually increasing

also back pain which shoots down my leg

shooting pains up the vagina as well and lots of braxton hicks...

had an internal exam the other day.
Has it kicked labour off? does it sound like its happening?


appreciate any replies:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

All sounds like normal pregnancy symptoms to me hun at this stage, ive been feeling like this for the last couple of weeks :hugs:


----------



## Ellie130891

it majorly sucks doesnt it :( im so scared of being sick. just going to try and keep myself busy to take my mind off it


----------



## Ellie130891

im so scared of being sick
im shaking with nerves about it
i just want to sleep but i cant get to sleep. feel so so sick and dodgy tummy too
wish i knew if this was the beginning of the end
the other day the doc said i wasnt dialating and everything feels ok to the midwife
im so scared :(


----------



## paws4thought

I find that if I sit very still, not moving my head, the nausea goes away. Also, you could try something to take your mind off it - walk slowly around the block (fresh air sometimes helps), read a book or magazine or something like that. Being sick is not a usual sign of late pregnancy, so it's not likely that you will actually be sick, but you might well feel nauseous. By the way, the official name for serious fear of being sick is "emetophobia".
P.S. I haven't heard of an internal exam setting off labour. Doesn't mean it doesn't happen - just means I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Ellie130891

i can never spell it lol  yeah ive got lots to do today and i like cleaning too got magazines and books and crafts for the babies room to do as well so just trying to relax.


----------



## chief's wife

very normal


----------



## Ellie130891

ok :) got bad reflux as well today been taking gaviscon nothing seems to settle me today. wanna go for a walk but dont want to get out of my pjs!!!


----------



## Susie28

It all sounds normal for the later stages of pregnancy... it's so glamorous being pregnant isn't it?? NOT! :haha: Get lots of rest and I hope you feel better soon :hugs: x


----------



## Ellie130891

ty. feeling pretty bad still but its sunny outside and i need fresh air so might try and walk. i get dizzy when i walk. might take some food with me and just hope im ok. so scared il be sick :(


----------



## Ellie130891

went to the shop and had to come back after getting down one street because i was dizzy and felt really out of it
spent the evening feeling like im on the verge of being sick and im crying so much this phobia has been a big issue all the way thru the pregnancy but now it seems even worse :(:(:(:(:(


----------



## quail

you could have a bug as i have just had one the past few days and felt really sick,but i also find the sickness comes back towards the end ,i also have a fear of being sick so i know how you feel.xxx


----------



## Ellie130891

thanks hun
not sure if its a bug cause my partners not got it
heartburn is bad and still feeling sick but managed to get some sleep.


----------



## Susie28

Hopefully you're feeling a little better today...if you're not I'd suggest that you give your midwife a call or book a doctors appointment for tomorrow. Perhaps even give the assessment unit at the labour ward a call and ask for some advice. Are you having your baby at the Liverpool Womens? Ive called the assessment unit there on a number of occasions for advice and they have always been really helpful! Sometimes they have just given me advice and sometimes they have asked me to go in just to get checked. :thumbup: x


----------



## Ellie130891

im going to ormskirk
i was at the hospital last wednesday cause my midwife said she could palpate my bladder and wanted me to get checked out but my bladder,urine,BP and temp were all fine and they did an internal exam and said theyd call me if it showed anything. feeling okish today heartburn is still pretty bad and i still feel sick so trying to keep my mind off it. got my partners little girl staying for 2 days from tmrw and shes 6 and i get so exhausted with her not sure how pregnant women with more kids cope!!!!


----------



## Susie28

Ellie130891 said:


> im going to ormskirk
> i was at the hospital last wednesday cause my midwife said she could palpate my bladder and wanted me to get checked out but my bladder,urine,BP and temp were all fine and they did an internal exam and said theyd call me if it showed anything. feeling okish today heartburn is still pretty bad and i still feel sick so trying to keep my mind off it. got my partners little girl staying for 2 days from tmrw and shes 6 and i get so exhausted with her not sure how pregnant women with more kids cope!!!!

I know.. I can't imagine being pregnant and having another child/children-must be exhausting. Just make sure you get lots of rest while your partners little girl is there..dont overdo things- but it should be a good distraction for you! :) :thumbup: x


----------



## Ellie130891

feeling really faint and sick after me and my partner had sex this afternoon. is that normal? feel even more tired now but we havent been close in so long and i miss him :(


----------



## Susie28

Ellie130891 said:


> feeling really faint and sick after me and my partner had sex this afternoon. is that normal? feel even more tired now but we havent been close in so long and i miss him :(

I'm not sure about this... Ive not experienced feeling faint or sick after :sex: (not that I'm having much :haha:) ...perhaps you should post a new thread asking this question?? I think also that you should ask your midwife again as you really seem to be suffering... don't be afraid of hassling her-it's what she gets paid for. x


----------



## mummyem

hi

i dont know if your sickness has passed but here what i do for mine cos ive been sick all the way through this pregnancy.

have u tried eating crystalised ginger, i found it helped with me, it doesnt taste great but def helped. ive always got some in my bag now just in case!!
as for your heartburn and reflux, if nothing is working crunch on ice , doesnt take it away but finds it cools down the burning in your throat from the reflux


----------



## Ellie130891

i know im seeing her nxt wednesday but she just keeps saying its all normal
i think its part of my phobia again we had sex at around 20 weeks and id just eaten so i was actually sick so every time we get close i get a bit scared. feeling a bit better now bad heartburn again so cant wait for this to be over!


----------



## Susie28

:hugs: Not long to go now... it will all be worth it once your baby is here! x


----------



## Ellie130891

it will i cant wait!!!!!!!!! so excited :):)


----------



## Ellie130891

feel so bad today girls
think the hot weathers making me worse feel so sick and the heartburn is bad and not able to burp to relieve myself. im so scared il be sick :(:( major emetophobia!


----------



## Susie28

Ellie130891 said:


> feel so bad today girls
> think the hot weathers making me worse feel so sick and the heartburn is bad and not able to burp to relieve myself. im so scared il be sick :(:( major emetophobia!

:hugs: Hope you're feeling a little better today!


----------



## Ellie130891

a little but not much tbh
feel tired and weak even tho i slept well last night and had a nap today. just feel so weak and still feel sickly with acid reflux. feeling miserable too like emotional. just wanna meet my baby now!


----------



## Ellie130891

bad day today
shooting pains down my leg from my back and buttocks
feel really sick and exhausted too. felt really ill when i was walking like i could feel the waters rumbling round inside me :(:(


----------

